# Close please!



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Thinking about dividing one of my 15g into something like this, anyone know where i can find poret foam like this?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

J&L sponsor sell similar stuff it comes in 24"x30" I think, bought a few awhile back. April sponsor might carry some as well.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try April. She used to have it.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

no luck at JL, ran in a hailstorm on my way back sadtimes.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

April was the only one that had it before. Pricey stuff so I'm not surprised its not widely distributed.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Ya seems cheaper just to fet another tank than order online. Too bad my stand cant fit two ta ks


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

found some at PJ pets richmond!


----------

